# New Shanghai office to help boost New Zealand visa application process



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

A new joint Immigration New Zealand and Tourism New Zealand office is opening in Shanghai in what is described as an important development in facilitating Chinese visitors to New Zealand. According to Immigration Minister and Associate Tourism Minister Jonathan Coleman it signals the Government’s response to meeting demand from one of New Zealand’s fastest growing [...]

Click to read the full news article: New Shanghai office to help boost New Zealand visa application process...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

